# Para que sirven los AO en Vox AC30C2 Power Amp ?



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola buenas alguien me podría decir para qué sirve la fila de integrados que hay uno encima de otro en el siguiente esquema?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2018)

Parecen seguidores de tensión; para bajar la impedancia de salida.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 22, 2018)

Por otro lado me están diciendo que son amplificadores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Por otro lado me están diciendo que son amplificadores


Si, y???? Amplificadores que hacen que????
Son A.O. en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad de corriente de salida (y tal vez disminuir el ruido de salida en 6 dB). El U2B es el que controla la tensión final de salida de esa etapa y los otros 5 van en paralelo para lo que ya dije.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 22, 2018)

Vale, es que os comento un poco el tema....El esquema es de un amplificador valvular y quería saber si su amplificación es solo a base de válvulas o también hay amplificación transistorizada, porque si se trata de amplificación transistorizada, más bien yo diría que el amplificador es de tipo hibrido no? ya que usa las dos tecnologías para amplificar. A los guitarristas nos gusta que mientras mas puro a válvulas mejor, ahora bien...el amplificador posee lazo de efectos para conectar pedales y también una reverb de muelles, y no se si estos operacionales son para adaptar impedancias he historias de esas solamente o si realmente me amplifican la señal del instrumento puediendo introducir una modificación del tono de la señal debido a que como todos sabemos, los amplis de valvulas no dan el mismo sonido cuando saturan que los transistores.

Mirad, os adjunto el esquema completo, que son tres paginas y desde vuestro conocimiento ya me decis, oye pues sí, ese ampli es valvular pero los integrados también juegan un papel en la amplificación y seguramente te modifica el tono a diferencia de si fuera puro valvular, o por el contrario.....oye no, ahí lo único que amplifica la señal son las válvulas y los integrados están para aumentar la capacidad de corriente de salida (y tal vez disminuir el ruido de salida en 6 dB), tal y como ha dicho Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Por otro lado me están diciendo que son amplificadores


Se denominan "Amplificadores operacionales" y existe gran variedad de configuraciones posibles, en la figura el único que amplifica es U2B, los demás son, en este caso, adaptadores de impedancia para excitar la unidad de reverberación.
Digamos que la cadena de sonido principal es totalmente valvular.
Siendo transistorizada o mas bien integrada *SOLO *la etapa de reverberación Send & Return que sería una cadena de efecto.
Como esto es baja impedancia hacerlo valvular sería complicado.

Había comenzado a responder y me olvidé de dar "Guardar"


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 22, 2018)

Aja ok! Entendido. Osea que realmente los integrados no están orientados a modificar el sonido del ampli sino que es como si hubiera intercalado en medio del ampli un pedal de reverb y estos fueran los integrados del pedal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Aja ok! Entendido. Osea que realmente los integrados no están orientados a modificar el sonido del ampli sino que es como si hubiera intercalado en medio del ampli un pedal de reverb y estos fueran los integrados del pedal.


*¡ Exacto !*
Seguramente el amplificador posee un reverberador a resortes y esa es la etapa excitadora y de recuperación.


----------



## mahony (Sep 25, 2018)

Esos AOs, esta puestos en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de excitación al transductor del send del tanque  de muelles, es un esquema común cuando el tanque  tiene baja impedancia en la entrada y es excitado con OAs  (ver tabla de accutronic) ,  si es accutronic o Koreano, viene con un codigo alfanumérico que indica las diferentes impedancias de entrada y de salida del tanque , ademas de otros datos importantes ,  como cantidad de muelles, tiempos de retardos,  longitud,  posicion, etc, La sx  entrada del transductor del send  debe ser a voltaje del rail de alimentacion del OA,  o sea por ejemplo  de -15 a 15 (si fuera rail to rail los OA) , si la sx no fuera saturada al máximo del voltaje de saturacion del AO  la reverberacion es pobre, al final debe trabajar con  los AOs saturando,  otra forma de excitar este tipo de tanque de baja impedancia en el send seria con un LM386 y se quita la cantidad de AO en paralelo. 

saludos Mahony


----------

